
Whistled language - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whistled_language
======
ngcc_hk
Be in this place this summer and even though not heard the real one personal
it is quite famous

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silbo_Gomero](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silbo_Gomero)

------
emilga
Here's a Turkish whistled language in action:
[https://youtu.be/bQf38Ybo1IY?t=1m40s](https://youtu.be/bQf38Ybo1IY?t=1m40s)

------
ceautery
The Tleilaxu use a whistled language in the Dune sequels to control their
gholas.

[http://dune.wikia.com/wiki/Whistling_language](http://dune.wikia.com/wiki/Whistling_language)

------
evanb
I came across an article on a disappearing Greek whistled language earlier
this year:

[http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20170731-greeces-
disappearin...](http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20170731-greeces-disappearing-
whistled-language)

------
yjftsjthsd-h
Related: Solresol, a conlang built on music

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solresol](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solresol)

------
oldgun
First thing comes to mind is Yondu, from 'Guardians of the Galaxies'.

Movies borrowed inspirations from this, maybe?

~~~
digi_owl
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yondu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yondu)

------
forkandwait
Maybe Toki Pona could be adapted to boatswain whistle?

